# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Free PeopleSoft Tutorials

## learnerp

Free PeopleSoft Tutorials :

Check the below site for Free PeopleSoft Tutorials along with how to get Free trail version of PeopleSoft Software:

http://www.learnpsoft.info

----------


## RAHEN

i m feeling interested to learn pplsoft..can u plz tell us wat it is ...n where it is used...cause i m new to this word...

----------


## learnerp

Its an ERP product owned by Oracle. It's major competitor is SAP. It's easy to learn.

----------


## RAHEN

wat is ERP?

----------


## nuks

Enterprise Resource Planning

----------


## RAHEN

^ hve u learned it...

----------


## farhan769

wat is pplsoft?

----------


## vamus77

please send me/allow me to find the link ....

Vamus

----------


## dombo

hello everyone hi to all from me

----------


## PSOft

Please send me in my email or show the link.

thanks

----------


## rolandgill

Nice info. The stuff will contribute in efforts.

----------

